# Columbia MFA Film 2008



## FLFilmFan (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, it is official.  I have elected to attend Columbia next year.

Roll call, who is joining me?


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll see ya there


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 25, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## swilsey (Apr 26, 2008)

I will also be there ^_^

My actual name is Steven Wilsey and everyone is welcome to find me on Facebook. My email is sparker3@gladstone.uoregon.edu.


----------



## Rob_Wallace (Apr 27, 2008)

I am trolling for talented students that are going to do film projects. I am a known composer who will do your track at no cost for the right projects.

All I want is a DVD of the finished project.

Thanks for letting me bust in like this.

Rob


----------



## Kirs (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys, was accepted to nyu and columbia, and i decided on nyu... even posted the acceptance letter there, mind you.  

and the next day, Eric Mendelsohn writes me and we had a weeklong email exchange culminating in a phone call. 

and yup, guess i ll be joining you guys on the otherside of the fence. 

Hello!


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 30, 2008)

that eric mendelsohn is a sly mofo...lol


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kirs, 

Can i inquire more about your conversations with Eric Mendelsohn? 
He also told me to talk to him before I make my final call. 
What made you change your mind? I'm struggeling with a similar debate and would love to know what swayed you. 

thanks a lot


----------



## kdwall (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to second that. After a little chat with Mendelsohn, I officially said yes to Columbia, but would be curious what he said. 

If all the grads didn't sing his praises, I might start to think he was slippery. 

See you in the fall.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 30, 2008)

kdwall,

Did you get in anywhere else?


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

kdwall - dido - can you recount your dialog?


----------



## BillyD (Apr 30, 2008)

Mendelsohn is probably the most incredible and inspiring teacher, directing or anything else, I have ever seen.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 30, 2008)

its funny that everyone mentions eric mendelsohn.

i am seriously amazed at the amount of time and dedication that he puts into the applicants.  

i mean, year in and year out he probably deals with the same "i don't know where i want to go" students.  he seems extremely genuine and has a strong interest at making people succeed.

in my interview alone, he was able to recall shot by shot the opening scene of my portfolio film and then again the same thing 2 weeks later during a random phone call.

he convinced me to choose columbia over nyu and that is something i feel very confident of.  however, i did come into the entire application process ranking nyu #1 and columbia #4 out of 4.

after speaking with some current students i hear that he is just a great teacher overall.  i look forward to learning from him.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Eric, and I have to agree - they guy is awesome. He was not at all pressuring and said financially it's a huge concern and he doesn't want to sway my opinion one way or the other.

I will be is Orange early next week and see exactly how Chapman is in the classroom. 

Stay tuned - a decision should be made within a week or two at the most.


----------



## kdwall (May 1, 2008)

Hey all, 

Luke - I only applied to Columbia. Personally, it was the only school that I thought made film school seem worth the pay-out, that was offering what I wanted given my background and aims. 

Birdman - My convos with Mendehlson were mostly about money. I had a dozen or so similar conversations with Columbia grads, trying to wrap my head around the finances and, specifically, the role the debt would play in my life after graduation. (Yes, it's 100 G's, but what does that MEAN day to day when you're trying to do your work? How much does that REALLY infringe on creative autonomy, etc.) 

I don't know though. Ultimately, it's such a gut call, huh. Scares the hell out me.


----------



## Miriam May (May 1, 2008)

Going to Columbia, too! Excited! Nervous! Freakin' out!

-hannah
(miriam/may are actually my middle names...)


----------



## trajan9 (May 1, 2008)

I will be joining all of you at Columbia...looking forward to it. I chose Columbia (because it's the best, hehe) over USC, UCLA, and NYU.


----------



## d_lefeb (May 1, 2008)

Hey guys!
Don't forget to join "The Third Eye" group created by Mauricio and Stevan on Facebook and add your soon to be classmates as pals!


----------



## wendja85 (May 1, 2008)

Is it me, or is our class looking super young?? lol...I'm 23 and I know a few of you are younger than me! I was surprised.


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 1, 2008)

"Age Ain't Nothing But A Number" - Aaliyah

haha, yea, i can see that we are a young group from the 10 people that i have met.  then again there are another 56 people that we haven't met.  plus, those oldies don't use forums.  haha, ok, that was bad.

i turn 21 this summer!


----------



## birdman78 (May 1, 2008)

yo, let gets a few other age counts here, if you don't mind. 
This oldie here does use the forum and might very well be attending Columbia. 

I'm turning 30 in September. You can call me gramps. 

I'm curious - let's hear some more.


----------



## wendja85 (May 1, 2008)

sup gramps.


----------



## d_lefeb (May 1, 2008)

I will be 22 this July.


----------



## Kirs (May 2, 2008)

Birdman, 

Mendelsohn was really detailed in going through bits of my screenplay and asked really incisive questions about some of the shorts I've made previously. 

Also, he sorta gave my scholarship a slight bump as incentive. 

Was he the same for you?

Haven't given him the FINAL FINAL answer though.  

And I'm 27 this year.


----------



## birdman78 (May 2, 2008)

Kirs. 
First, I'm glad to hear you're 27. I was beginning to feel really old 

Mendelsohn gave me a nice pep talk but was very clear that although they'd love to have me - they'll have no shortage of students and I should really make up my own mind. 

We ended up chatting for a good half hour, and talked about the new equipment that Columbia's getting and all kinds of things, politic, books etc. 

He said he understands what a financial burden this is, and that he personally couldn't do it at this point in is life. I think that pertains to being an older to student who has to think in a more financially responsible way.

I never got a scholarship, and I was trying to see if they could offer me anything to soften the initial blow. He said there might be something, but chances aren't very high. 
I understand a lot of people are competing for this money. 

He said that he'll let me know this weekend if anything came through but not to keep my hopes high. 

Chapman did offer me a scholarship, so it makes the whole decision harder. 

I will be more informed once i come back from Cali I guess. One just needs to feel things out.


----------



## kdwall (May 2, 2008)

I'll be 29 in October. And I deeply resent being called old.

Anyway, this whole bulletin board on the world wide web idea is great! Have you guys heard about this new Faces Book thing? All the kids are on it, apparently. They meet and listen to music and "hook up" (their term for necking). Seems nice but complicated. Not like the Peach Tree Dance. When you could look a girl in the eye and know if she...


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 2, 2008)

kdwall,

Not to make fun of you, but I really laughed out loud when I read your post.  Not like, a filler laugh or "lol" but seriously a crying laugh.

In one paragraph you say "I deeply resent being called old" and then you say "this new Faces Book thing."

That seriously made my day.  I look forward to meeting you!

Andy


----------



## Stevanlm (May 2, 2008)

Andy... You are terrible!

Don't forget: "those oldies don't use forums." ;-)

Kdwall, I wrote you a private message to give you the address of our group in "this new Faces Book thing."
By the way, kako si ti? Drago mi je”¦


----------



## Kirs (May 3, 2008)

Guys, I've officially accepted Columbia and now I feel as if I've gotten this huge thing off my chest - I feel really light and happy now. Whee! 

I'm on this "Faces Book" thing as well. My email is caperkirs@gmail.com. Please add me up. My profile pic is a cow. Ahem.


----------



## kdwall (May 3, 2008)

Seriously, have you guys looked into The Faces Book. It's crazy! There's like all sorts of people from all over the world, and you can just search them and talk to them. For instance, I typed in "model" and "Albania" and " now I'm talking with this GORGEOUS girl from Tirana! 

Check it out: www.facebook.com...you have to enter your name and some other stuff to get registered, and I think there's an age limit, but you can lie like I did and say you're fourteen.

My only question, Kirs. Do I need an animal for a picture? Mine of Harry the Potter now.


----------



## Kirs (May 3, 2008)

Hmm... Kdwall, sure you can use an animal for a picture. If anything, I'd recommend a bovinely photo of yourself. 

IF you really really want to be a human being, I think they may accept that as well. Not so sure about it, I could find out more for you if you wanna.


----------



## kdwall (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, Kirs 

Steve, you forgot the name of the group in your note. I saw the little post for The Third Eye thing, but that seems quite different.


----------



## kdwall (May 5, 2008)

Random PS: any of you New Yorkers gone/going to the Columbia film festival. Thoughts?


----------



## d_lefeb (May 5, 2008)

The Third Eye is the name of the group, KD


----------



## ada (May 5, 2008)

Hi again,

I think I passed the playoffs and I will join you with a wildcard next year.

I was paying money to the cashier of Jamba Juice when Columbia called. Then I went outside and started to jump up and down in public and the poor Jamba Juice guy followed me to hand in my drink.

I believe my new nickname in my collegedown is "Wacko" but do I really care now? Nope! 

So see you in NYC! I will try to deserve this surprising admission and catch up with your filmmaking skills. I have lots of stuff to learn from you


----------



## wendja85 (May 6, 2008)

how exciting. i'm happy for you


----------



## Kirs (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm applying for scholarship from my home-country and they need a really detailed breakdown of the tuition fees and other costs in Columbia. 

From what I understand, tuition per term is: M.F.A.Full Residency	- $19,406	

But what about the other costs? such as thesis and other projects. Would any of you have an idea? :/ 

I think I quite dislike filling up forms for scholarship and things.


----------



## d_lefeb (May 6, 2008)

Hey Kirs, look at this very useful link I found while searching for the same info:
http://wwwapp.cc.columbia.edu/art/app/arts/student_affairs/fees.jsp

Hope this helps!


----------



## wendja85 (May 6, 2008)

Kirs, 

This is the breakdown they gave me in my financial aid letter: 

(Per Year) 
Tuition & Fees: $47,784
Room/Board: $14,400
Books: $2,000
Travel: $900
Personal/Other: $3,470

This is just an estimation of course. Also film projects aren't listed in the estimate (but that would depend on how much you intend to spend). 

This is the approximate breakdown for the first two years. For the second two years tuition is supposed to be $5,000.


----------



## Kirs (May 6, 2008)

hi d_lefeb and wendja,

That's really helpful info. Thanks a lot yeah! I'm  just wondering for the projects that we're supposed to do (apart from thesis), is it subsidized at all? 

I'm thinking if we shoot video with camera from columbia, and edit using school's facility, (or perhaps our own laptops), then all we really have to pay for are the actors and the miniDV tapes.   

... uhm, hopefully.


----------



## JD77 (May 15, 2008)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I will be joining you this coming semester! I got the call yesterday afternoon! I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## wendja85 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats JD! Ahh I'm totally feeling the love Andy. Love the whole "family" thing. 

My undergrad experience at UCLA TFT was kinda hellish because people were ridiculously competitive. All I want to do is be a part of a network of really supportive ppl.


----------



## ada (May 16, 2008)

wendja, 

totally agree! see? that's why I craved for getting off the Columbia waitlist! A collaborative spirit!Let's become Voltron! (Ok this word won't make any sense if you have not watched that Japanese Anime in your childhood. Did you guys have that TV show too?Anyways...)

thank you for congrats btw. I saw that now.


----------



## wendja85 (May 16, 2008)

isn't that from Transformers? I'm probably totally off lol.


----------



## wendja85 (May 22, 2008)

Hey y'all! Please keep us updated if you get housing! I haven't heard anything yet myself.


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 22, 2008)

ditto, wendy!  i am hoping i dont get stuck with some fishy dude.


----------



## BillyD (May 22, 2008)

They do housing by physical distance from NYC.  So, if you're from CA, you're probably in good shape.

And by fishy dude, I'm guessing you mean freshman, and not someone who smells like fish.  Either way, you should be okay.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

Getting housing is pretty simple.  Check craigslist.org / New York City section and you can find a roommate a month before you head out there.

Look into the area of Harlem for cheap housing (there are a lot of up and coming neighborhoods in Harlem where writers/directors/artists live).  Harlem is relatively close to Columbia.

Feel free to message me if you have any questions.  I was born and raised in NYC and know the area pretty well.  

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Arnie (May 26, 2008)

Hello!

I'll be at Columbia this fall too. And I'll be new to NYC. Like some of you have said, it's a bit scary (in a good way) and damn exciting.

Regarding the age thing, I'm turning 24 a couple of weeks before the semester starts...

Much like a lot of you, in the end it was really difficult choosing between some of the schools, but it was speaking to Eric that really decided it for me. I was surprised he knew so much about my stuff...

And, is there a group on Facebook just for the incoming class to stay in touch before we meet up in the flesh? If there isn't, I can create one... any ideas for a group name?

Cheers,
Arnie


----------



## ada (May 26, 2008)

Hey Arnie!

Congratulations for your acceptance to Columbia! 

There is this facebook group created by two new incoming Columbia MFA Film students. Its name is "The Third Eye." I guess, it is open to every film loving person not only to CU students. My name (my first name) is Esra in that group. But unfortunately, I am not completely sure which ones are the CU students too.

See you in fall!

p.s. As an addition to that age thing,this summer, I will be 24 too...


----------



## JD77 (May 29, 2008)

PS: I'll be 24 this July...  I feel old though...


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 29, 2008)

I think the older you are, the better it is for you.  I know at certain schools (not Columbia) where funding for thesis projects is limited, they are granted to the older students because of their maturity.

I think the only benefit of my being young is the ability to score some undergrad babes!  Alright!

Ok, you can ignore that.


----------



## JD77 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm just so ready to start @ Columbia!! I'm so excited!! Anyone else totally ready???!!!


----------



## wendja85 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got an e-mail offering me housing. Might not take it though, I'm looking at craigslist. I feel like I'd rather live in Harlem somewhere. 

Does anyone know Columbia housing costs?


----------



## d_lefeb (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.columbia.edu/cu/ire/rates.html

There you go, Wendy. I was offered housing as well, though my first choice is at the I-House, somewhat different than the Columbia housing offerings. Will know soon what is offered...


----------



## BillyD (Jun 2, 2008)

Wouldn't recommend the I-House for film students.  They expect quite a bit of community involvement that you won't have time for.  Plus, the rooms are really tiny.


----------



## d_lefeb (Jun 2, 2008)

Billy, see PM. Thanks!


----------



## wendja85 (Jun 2, 2008)

I PM'd ya too BillyD!


----------



## BillyD (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool.

And if anyone else has any questions about housing or anything else about what to expect their first year at CU, feel free to PM me.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## wendja85 (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone in LA going to see the Columbia Film Screenings tomorrow????


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 4, 2008)

Where are they going to be held?  I would love to attend.  I'm living in LA now, will be attending AFI Directing in the fall.


----------



## wendja85 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOS ANGELES
June 4-6


RALEIGH STUDIOS
5300 Melrose Avenue
(enter at Van Ness Avenue gate)
Hollywood, CA
View Map

Wednesday, June 4
12:00-5:00pm Faculty Selects and Honors Film Screenings

Thursday, June 5
6:30pm Faculty Selects Film Screenings
9:00pm Reception


LOS ANGELES
**Admission to the LA screenings at Raleigh Studios is free. RSVP is required to 212-854-1547.


----------



## wendja85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey BillyD. I had a housing question for ya! check your pm.


----------



## d_lefeb (Jun 13, 2008)

D'you get an offer yet Wendy?


----------



## wendja85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah I did. So they offered me a 4 bedroom furnished apt @ 601 112th st. From what Billy says it seems pretty nice. The rooms are a good size. Another incoming film student was assigned to the room but she wrote me and said she doesnt think shes going to take it. 

Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## d_lefeb (Jun 14, 2008)

Not yet, but since I have I-House as my third choice, I think the process may be a bit longer for me. But I'm not very stressed about it. I mean, I got housing so its all just gravy from here


----------



## FLFilmFan (Jun 14, 2008)

get out of here with your stinkin gravy talk.  you are making me jealous.  i will be living homeless next year so be happy about your sweet university housing.

haha


----------



## d_lefeb (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry Andy. If you can't find housing, maybe you can live in my closet or under my bed or something  As long as you've got a decent DVD collection


----------



## ada (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey,

As an incoming film student I officially gave up my offer just like Wendy said . I hope one of you take that one! 

I've just recently got this great offer from my friend for a furnished apartment and I had to go with that. 
But, actually, I lived in one of those 4 bedroom apartments of Columbia last summer and they are pretty decent. There was a lot of socialization going on downstairs in the lobby...


----------

